# [Install] Conseils Parted & UEFI

## Gubluck

Bonsoir à tous !

Ancien pratiquant de Gentoo, je m'attèle enfin à m'y remettre (après plus de 6 ans d'éloignement ...). Heureux de trouver le temps, car cela m'a manqué, j'ai besoin de vous.

Le matériel a beaucoup évolué, et les installation en conséquence, et j'aimerais passer le moins de temps possible avec un PC non-fonctionnel pour cause d'install foireuse ...  :Smile: 

Je patauge un peu pour m'assurer que ça fonctionnera (presque) du premier coup.

J'ai créer de l'espace disponible depuis l'outil de partitionnement Windows : 50 GO. 

J'aimerai utiliser cet espace non-affecté pour ma Gentoo, je constate qu'il n'apparait avec un "print" dans parted

Si j'utilise le code suivant :

```
(parted)mkpart primary 1 3

(parted)name 1 grub

(parted)set 1 bios_grub on
```

Est-ce que je vais bien écrire sur l'espace non-affecté ?

Vous l'avez compris, je ne veux pas toucher aux partitions déjà existantes, sur mon seul et unique disque /dev/sda1.

Voici ma table de partition, assez moche du fait des multiples partitions recovery/maintenance d'un Pc livré avec Windows :

```
parted -a optimal /dev/sda

GNU Parted 3.2

Using /dev/sda

Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.

(parted) print                                                            

Model: ATA SanDisk X400 2.5 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 256GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End    Size        File system      Name                                  Flags

 1      1049kB  525MB  524MB   fat32             EFI system partition              boot, esp

 2      525MB   660MB  134MB                        Microsoft reserved partition    msftres

 3      660MB   176GB  175GB   ntfs               Basic data partition                 msftdata

 4      176GB   191GB  15.7GB  fat32             Basic data partition                msftdata

 5      244GB   244GB  489MB   ntfs                                                            hidden, diag

 6      244GB   255GB  10.7GB  ntfs                                                            hidden, diag

 7      255GB   256GB  1206MB  ntfs                                                           hidden, diag
```

(La n° 4 c'est une de mes partitions que je surnomme dans l'intimité "Data", où je stocke des données auxquelles je pourrais accéder depuis Windows ou Gentoo).

(La n°3 c'est l'OS actuel, Windows 10)

L'UEFI est nouveau pour moi. Que devrais-je vérifier dans mon BIOS comme option pour être sûr de booter après l'install ?

Pour info, je travaille depuis l'environnement du LiveDVD, UEFI compatible si j'ai bien compris.

Bref, mes premières questions tournent autour de mon partitionnement sur de l'existant à conserver et UEFI, j'espère pouvoir me débrouiller ensuite sans transformer le forum en SAV ....

Merci pour vos éventuelles lumières !

----------

## El_Goretto

Je comprends cette sensation de flottement, j'ai aussi changé de bécane cette année  :Smile: 

Alors, tu trouveras pas mal d'infos dans la doc gentoo (comme d'hab), en particuliers qu'il y a plusieurs façons de parvenir à ses fins.

Perso, j'ai misé sur la méthode qui ne touchait pas à l'existant (saleté de win10). Le "BIOS" (U)EFI peut démarrer directement un noyau gentoo et roule ma poule (plus précisément, j'ai créé 2 entrées "statiques" de boot: une "noyau stable" et une "noyau test"). 

La plupart des crasses que j'ai eues étaient liées à une syntaxe incorrecte de la commande efibootmgr lorsque que je créais de nouvelles entrées de boot dans le "BIOS" depuis le liveCD. J'ai suivi gentiment la doc sinon.

----------

## Gubluck

Merci pour ta réponse !

Je pensais installer Grub2 mais cette alternative de ne pas rajouter une couche pour gérer le démarrage m’intéresse.

Merci de l’incitation.

Quelqu’un peut me guider pour mon partitionnement ? Je vois que Parted, à l’inverse de fdisk, écrit directement sans contrôle avant de valider. J’ai des doutes sur les bonnes commandes à utiliser pour formater l’espace disque disponible sans toucher aux partitions déjà existantes (Windows, efi,...).

----------

## Mr. T.

Je te conseilles d'utiliser le logiciel gdisk (sys-apps/gptfdisk) car il est similaire à fdisk au niveau de l'utilisation. 

On remarquera également que le logiciel efibootmgr n'est pas opérationnel avec tous les systèmes informatiques.

----------

## Mr. T.

Le partitionnement du disque dépend notamment de l'exploitation du système informatique. On constate que l'unité de stockage dispose déjà d'une partition ESP.

Par conséquent, on peut créer un noyau "compatible EFI" (alias "EFI Stub kernel") et le placer dans un répertoire de la partition ESP, créé auparavant de la façon usuelle.

```
# 1. On créé le point de montage /boot/efi de la partition ESP

mkdir -v /boot/efi

# 2. On monte la partition ESP sur le point de montage /boot/efi

mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi/

# 3. On créé le répertoire qui contiendra l'image UEFI permettant d'amorcer Gentoo

mkdir -v /boot/efi/EFI/GENTOO

# 4. On y copie le UEFI Stub kernel

cp -v /boot/vmlinux-<version>-generic /boot/efi/EFI/GENTOO/GENTOOx64.efi
```

N.B: Le point de montage aurait pu être /boot au lieu de /boot/efi. Il faudra probablement certifier l'origine de l'image UEFI grâce aux commandes disponibles dans l'interface UEFI.

Cette méthode d'amorçage est simple mais l'amorçage reste basique. En outre, il n'est plus utile d'utiliser efibootmgr lorsque l'on utilise cette méthode.

Normalement, on accède à l'interface UEFI en appuyant sur une combinaison de touches au démarrage de l'ordinateur. Il se peut qu'un des menus dispose d'une fonctionnalité

permettant de valider une image UEFI. Il faudra également désactiver le démarrage sécurisé ("secure boot"). En toute rigueur, il est possible de signer l'image UEFI afin d'activer 

le mode sécurisé (cf. "booting a self-signed Linux kernel").

helecho.

----------

## Gubluck

Bonsoir !!

J'ai mis quelques jours à m'y remettre pleinement, mais j'ai maintenant une Gentoo qui fonctionne !

A tout le moins, je boot sans Kernel panic. Toujours eu du mal avec le Wifi en console donc je continue depuis le LiveDVD en chroot mes install d'environnement.

Quoi qu'il en soit, merci pour votre aide, je n'aurai jamais tenté "l'UEFI Stub kernel" sans ça. J'ai donc un dualboot Windows 10 / Gentoo.

J'avais crée de l'espace libre avec l'outil de partitionnement de Windows, et avec parted j'ai créé mes nouvelles partitions.

J'ai gardé /dev/sda1 avec la partition ESP existante. Elle abrite mon /boot de Gentoo et Windows.

L'espace libre que j'avais crée s'est transformé en /dev/sda8 (swap) et /dev/sda9 (/).

Pas de GRUB ni d'efibootmgr, j'ai directement crée une entrée dans le menu de mon BIOS.

Je découvre Systemd (j'étais habitué à OpenRC), pour l'instant je rencontre quelques difficultés mais je pense que c'est à cause du Chroot dans lequel j'évolue encore, et quelques bidouilles dans le Kernel et les fstab/mtab à trouver.

Voila !

----------

## El_Goretto

Bien joué Gubluck, et bienvenue parmi nous  :Wink: 

----------

